
Play Pokémon Go from your mac - iam4xzor
https://github.com/iam4x/pokemongo-webspoof
======
pavel_lishin
Title should be changed to "Cheat at Pokemon Go from your mac"

~~~
iam4xzor
I've made it for my brother who is in wheelchair :(

